# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Как сделать фитиль?

## Prema-murti das

Как сделать фитильки для предложения? (эша дипа  :smilies: )
Слышал в журнале "брахмотсава" была статья, может ее тоже кто-то сможет выложить?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

да что там делать-то? берете кусочек ваты и скатываете его в шарик с хвостиком, вот и все  :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

потом окунаете в теплое гхи, потом вытаскиваете и держа над посудой выжимаете шарик приплюсывая его как шляпку от гриба. хвостик закручиваете между двумя пальцами(большим и указательным) как спиральку(бечевку). даете ему немного застыть. можно держать в холодильникe.  гхи должно быть чистое, чтобы пламя не трескало.

----------


## Prema-murti das

Кто-то фетилек делает косичкой, можно очень высокие и здоровые фитили делать

----------


## Radesa das

> Кто-то фетилек делает косичкой, можно очень высокие и здоровые фитили делать


не представляю как можно заплести вату в косичку. легче просто скрутить жгутиком. этим способом можно делать фитили любого размера.

----------


## Туласи

Харе Кришна. уважаемые преданные, помогите пожалуйста. пробую сделать свечу на гхи. не фитилек. а именно свечу. чтобы горела долго. купила фитиль в церковной православной лавке, подставку для него металлическую, как для лампадки. натопила гхи немного, окунула, отжала, скрутила, вставила в эту металлическую подставку-форму. зажигается и горит очень  быстро, прогорает до места, где этот скрученный фитиль входит в металлическую трубочку, откуда снизу опускается в масло. и тут он гаснет. то есть уже в трубочке этой подставки фитиль не горит никак. хотя я помню, что когда покупала все то же самое и использовала для поклонения христианским образам Бога (до прихода в СК), эти фитильки в лампадках со специальным лампадным маслом у меня горели подолгу. что делать? масло гхи быстро остывает к тому же. оно не остается жидким. как же обеспечить долгое и стабильное горение такой свечи на гхи?

----------

